# Problème installation serveur Exchange sur MacBook Pro 2012



## cissou13 (25 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter le dernier macbook pro logiciel OX 10.8.2.

Je n'arrive pas à installer serveur exchange sur ce dernier.
J'ai bien pu installer hotmail mais cela ne synchronise pas les mails supprimer de mon iphone ou autre.


SVP donner les étapes à suivre car je ne trouve que des éléments sur le net qui ne fonctionne pas.on parle de Davmail sur le net mais je ne comprend pas bien a quoi cela sert dans mon cas.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide!


----------



## bompi (25 Novembre 2012)

Ça veut dire quoi "installer Exchange" sur Mac OS X ? Exchange est un produit de Microsoft qui, sauf erreur, ne s'installe que sur Windows.


----------



## cissou13 (27 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

Ça veut dire que je veux installer Exhanhe hotmail sur mon Macbook pro pour synchroniser afin qu'il supprime mes mails d'un coté comme de l'autre,synchronyse contacts,etc,que ce soit de mon iphone ou de mon Macbook.

Je n'arrive pas a finaliser la procédure.A la fin y'a toujours un soucis de Port qui n'est pas adapté ou  autre.
Sur mon iphone ct trés simple.

Voilà,qq'un pourrait me donner les étapes a suivre pour bien remplir tous les domaines et case a cocher necessaires s'il le faut.
Merci pour votre aide car ca me prend la tête!

Bonne soirée...


----------



## cissou13 (28 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

J'ai appelé Apple et n'ont pas été capable de m'aider a configurer mon compte Exchange Hotmail.
Il me faut selon eux appeler microsoft pour leur dmeander quel et le nom du serveur a mettre lors de la config...
Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider à passer ces étapes?
Merci d'avance!!!


----------



## Aliboron (28 Novembre 2012)

Bon, alors à la sortie, on ne sait toujours pas de quel logiciel il est question, du protocole choisi, des essais déjà faits, etc. 

A tout hasard, renvoyons tout de même vers cette réponse sur le forum Answers qui devrait au moins apporter des éléments concernant le paramétrage du logiciel de messagerie...

Sinon, merci de donner un minimum de détails, ça peut aider.


----------



## cissou13 (2 Décembre 2012)

Salut bernard,

Merci pour ton lien.j'ai un compte hotmail et j'aimerais ouvrir une boite mail sur mon macbook pro par le biais de exchange hotmail afin que ces derniers soient synchroniser.

Sur le lien que tu m'as passe j'ai essaye aec les donnees que la personne a passe mais encore sans succes.

j'ai essayé de configurer mon compte exchange en passant par le serveur SMTP pour me permettre de synchroniser mes mails de partout.

Seulement voila, le smtp se connecte nickel par contre mon compte Hotmail non.

je ne comprends pas pourquoi.

voila ce que je rempli:

- données du compte
adresse électronique et mot de passe ok
serveur interne: j'ai mis smtp.live.com
serveur externe: smtp.live.com ???
serveur envoi: hotmail avec port 587

j'ai decocher utiliser le service detection automatique et n'utiliser que ce serveur aussi.

-comportment de bals

tout est coché

-avancé

inclure ce compte est coché
cemin du serveur interne: EWS/Exchange.asmx
port interne 443 et utiliser SSL coché

idem pour serveur externe.

voila,malgré cela pas de connexion à Hotmil exchange,il me dit de verifier les préférences du compte..

je suis entrain de devenir fou,STP peux tu m'aider à configuer cette foutu messagerie!! lol

si je ne me trompe pas le serveur POP 3 ne permet pas de synchroniser le smails des differents accès....?

merci d'avance


----------



## Aliboron (2 Décembre 2012)

En effet, le protocole POP3 ne permet pas la synchronisation sur différentes machines. Mais je ne crois pas que Hotmail permette le fonctionnement en IMAP. 

Le protocole SMTP correspond aux serveurs d'envoi. J'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas comme ça que tu t'en sers. Mais n'ayant pas de compte Hotmail et n'utilisant pas Mail, je ne peux t'en dire plus.


----------

